
Harry Lewis: Not Your Father's Censorship - ksvs
http://chronicle.com/free/v55/i19/19b00901.htm
======
aristus
_"...it is hard to think of anything else that we depend on so heavily yet
know so little about."_

Except for the power grid, communications infrastructure, medical system, food
system, water system, the internet itself, monetary system, etc.

It's not really the lack of knowledge about search engines that bothers the
author. What makes it stand out is its novelty and the fact that it's visibly
controlled by a few entities.

------
divia
Once, when I had Harry Lewis as a professor, I was telling a friend something
about him, referring to him as "Professor Lewis." My friend asked me if I
meant a different Lewis, as there was more than one professor with that last
name, so, to clarify, since he was a professor of computer science, I said, "I
mean the CS Lewis." I have called him "C.S. Lewis" to myself ever since.

